# Sony OX 5000



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Just bought the wife a OX5000 it came with a 16-50mm lens and I bought the 55-210mm lens to go with it. She is tired of trying to catch our son on the soccer field with her iPhone as well as for taking whatever pictures while fishing. 

Neither one of us are shooters, so any tips with this camera will be appreciated.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Ok guess no one has this camera, thanks for the looks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

I have no clue about that camera, but some general settings you might try are
Shutter above 1/500, at the min, max would be 1/2500.
ISO - 400, daytime
ISO 1600 or better, nighttime, early evening to keep the shutter at or around the above
High shutter rate to capture the fast action in multiple frames.
f8 apt if you can, again depending on the light you have, to keep the shutter up. Might have to open that up (below f8) to get the shutter speed.
And post up what you get.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Ok thanks for the tips, very appreciated. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

